# 2105 rogue SL heated seat question



## 2015Silversl (Jun 14, 2018)

Jun 14, 2018 11:04 am

Hi
Just purchased CPO used 
2015 Rogue SL 19k miles, with leather seats.
The heated seats get mildly warm to not warm at all.
Bought CPO from a dealer, had dealer check the seats they say they are working normal, called Nissan and set up a claim, Nissan talked to dealer and Nissan says seats are normal/fine.
I don't have any 2015 SL Rogues to compare.

Is this normal temperature 
(Luke warm) for Rogue heated seats?
My 2013 Altima leather seats get much hotter!!

If this is normal (Luke warm temperature) is there any "custom" fixes to make them hotter?

I have the FSM now and am gonna check voltages in Rogue, but will I be chasing nothing if the heated seats are supposed to be (Luke warm).
Has anyone swapped factory heated seats to aftermarket part heated pads?

The odd thing is the heated unit seat part number (87325) is the same in both my cars, 2015 Rogue SL and 2013 Altima SL.
I would think they would operate the same also!

Any ideas? 
Suggestions?

Thanks

2015 Rogue SL


----------

